
Show HN: Lisn2.me – Practice language listening skills - puzz
https://lisn2.me
======
puzz
This is a small side-project I'm working in my free time, for the last 2
months. The idea is that users will (hopefully:) share/exchange short voice
recordings in their native language (and use existing recordings to practice
language comprehension with other languages). Recordings are uploaded with
text, translation and they are "synchronised" with the audio.

Here's an example:
[https://lisn2.me/exercise/1458307740540341002](https://lisn2.me/exercise/1458307740540341002)
. You can listen to the recording in various speeds (normal/slow),
with/without text/translation.

Then, you can also practice listening and writing:
[https://lisn2.me/exercise/1458307740540341002/quizes/dictate](https://lisn2.me/exercise/1458307740540341002/quizes/dictate)
(listen to a couple of words and then you need to write them down, if it's
correct it's shown in green, otherwise it's red, Type ? for help).

